# Altium Designer Release 10 Visualización en 3D



## joryds (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola, Altium ha sacado la versión 10.3 y es prometedora, personalmente trabajo con librerías con 3D que le he agregado, con la versión 9 cuando le daba guardar ala PCB me demoraba casi 12 segundo con esta nueva versión solo demora 1 segundo.

Para el diseño de PCB, hay una nuevas preferencia que se muestra en la captura, así como está configurado al rutear puede empujar a otras pistas para obtener espacio.

También aumentaron a 32 el número de capas para el ruteo.

Hay una nueva opción que me parece interesante, ahora se pude hacer un video de la PCB en 3D, esto hace más fácil mostrar un producto antes de terminarlo.

Estoy recién buscando las mejoras, después comentares que más encontré.


----------



## kilajeco (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola Jory16 yo también estoy empezando a usar el altium y me ha gustado mucho.Me gustaría que me hiciera el favor de pasarme tus librerías 3d aun no se como crearlas.Te lo agradezco.


----------



## joryds (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola kilajeco, las librerías que uso son de la empresa, y tienen anexado información de proveedores y otros datos particulares, pero hay un compañero que realizo unas librerías en 3D que te pueden servir

http://cid-63a7bd9c2823108b.office.live.com/browse.aspx/LIBRERIAS ALTIUM

Yo las descargue pero no sé si krotalon autoriza subirlas al foro este es el link del tema donde se publico: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/dudas-sobre-altium-designer-winter-09-sp3-20039/index4.html

Acá en este link puedes descargar los modelos 3D para que crees tus librerías personalizadas:

http://www.3dcontentcentral.es/Default.aspx


----------



## joryds (Jul 6, 2011)

ssyn dijo:
			
		

> que otras novedades tiene el altium 10? yo uso el winter



Hola ssyn, el siguiente link te muestra todo lo nuevo de Altium 10.

http://wiki.altium.com/display/ADOH/New+Features+in+Altium+Designer+10


----------



## joryds (Jul 8, 2011)

tormento dijo:
			
		

> cuales son las diferencias con el proteus si alguien me dice.



Hola tormento, Proteus es el Rey de los PIC es muy útil para algunas simulaciones, creo que aunque uses otros programas de Diseño electrónico es indispensable tener proteus, ya que es didáctico.

ALTIUM  va un poco más a la industria, se pude hacer simulación de diseños embebidos, dispositivos muy complejos como Board de PC y lo que te puedas imaginar en tecnología de punta.

Por ejemplo uno de tantos usuarios de Altium es la NASA eso puede decir algo del programa.

Saludes.


----------



## horero1 (Jul 14, 2011)

gente disculpen las molestias pero hace años que no uso el protel y ahora me entero que salio en forma de altium designer 10, bue la cosa es que lo instale en mi maquina y estuve intentando hacer algo, por ejemplo quiero hacer un esquematico (para despues rutear), pero no puedo ni si quiera colocar los componentes para empezar, alguien me puede decir como se usa este programa??? me estaran faltando librerias de componentes para hacer el circuito esquematico??? ayuda por favor. si alguien conoce un tutorial introductivo para empezar a trabajar con este programa se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## joryds (Jul 16, 2011)

horero1 dijo:


> gente disculpen las molestias pero hace años que no uso el protel y ahora me entero que salio en forma de altium designer 10, bue la cosa es que lo instale en mi maquina y estuve intentando hacer algo, por ejemplo quiero hacer un esquematico (para despues rutear), pero no puedo ni si quiera colocar los componentes para empezar, alguien me puede decir como se usa este programa??? me estaran faltando librerias de componentes para hacer el circuito esquematico??? ayuda por favor. si alguien conoce un tutorial introductivo para empezar a trabajar con este programa se los agradeceria mucho



Tal vez esto te pueda ser util
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/manual-protel-dxp-espanol-865/

Saludos.


----------



## ssyn (Jul 28, 2011)

hola, estuve usando altium un rato y hay una opcion muy interesante, la de polar grids, me llamo la atencion por un video que vi donde pone unos leds en forma circular, el caso es que la configure tal y como dice en el documento pero no me salieron las cuadriculas como se muestra. Hice una traduccion sencilla del archivo para facilitar la lectura


----------



## Alxtor (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey que onda, miren quiero hacer un diseño en Altium Designer 10, ya tengo los integrados y todo, pero las resistencias, capacitores, potenciometros, no los encuentro por ningun lado, se que vienen en la libreria Miscellaneous Devices, pero no la encuentro para descargar en ninguna parte :enfadado:, alguien me podria ayudar en pasarme el link de descarga, tengo todo el dia d estarla buscando y la verdad ya me desespere.

muchisimas gracias


----------



## Alxtor (Oct 12, 2011)

Al fin lo encontre, publico el link por si a alguien le interesa, un saludo y gracias


----------



## joryds (Dic 1, 2011)

humadera1 dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> he probado Altium 10 y la verdad que esta un poquito dificil agarrarle la honda He
> Pero ba a valer la pena, mas adelante estare molestandoles con preguntas simples y tontitas espero me ayuden
> 
> saludos cordiales



Hola humadera1, te vas a dar cuenta que este programa es más intuitivo, y vas a preguntarte por qué no lo conocí antes!
Esa fue la impresión que tuve, yo estuve trabajando con OrCad aproximadamente un año  pero Altium te facilita mucho el diseño de pcb, así que amino.
Te dejo un link  Ver el archivo adjunto 13865
Donde muestra los primeros paso para el manejo de Altium, auque es de la versión protel 2004 te va a servir de referencia.
Saludos.


----------



## humadera1 (Dic 6, 2011)

hola  
Como puedo hacer para rotar estilo  Autocad, el dibujo del integrado,  en unos videotutoriales lo pueden hacer y en mi altium 10  no puedo,  que me falta activar? lo he intentado oprimiendo la barra spaciadora y no me resulta
cuelgo una fotito


----------



## ssyn (Dic 7, 2011)

ya cuando tienes tu impreso presionas la barra espaciadora y con el mouse das clic derecho y lo arrastras, esto sin dejar de presionar -shift-


----------



## humadera1 (Dic 7, 2011)

ok  grasias  Ssyn

pero no me referia a eso
me referia al grafico que colgue, se ve un  IC 555, el  footprint, y de tanto manosear con el mouse y las teclas de comando lo llegue a mover como en videotutorial

es este paso muy sencillo:  manten presionado la tecla  SHIFT  y con el click derecho ya puedes rotar a tu gusto el footprint que muestor en la figura,

talvez no resulte muy util, pero es que resien empiezo a conocer este programa, al principio crei que mi PC necesitaba un controlador de graficos 3D   "Shader model 3"
a hora puedo descartar completamente, que no necesito una targeta de video mas moderna que mi Nvidia  GT8600   si aguanta todavia

a qui dejo la foto con la formulita  je je


----------



## humadera1 (Dic 20, 2011)

Hola 

busco una manera de imprimis las pistas terminadas  PCBs
cuando lo imprimo me sale muy grande, casi en toda la hoja,  ese no es su tamaño real 
como puedo bajarle la escala   o mejor a un  como lo hacen Uds.

saludos a todos


----------



## humadera1 (Dic 20, 2011)

bueno  ya logre ponerlo a scala normal  pero no me salen muy negritas las pistas y ademas se imprime todo el diseño  ><

realmente este programa esta como los dioses mandan   es muy intuitivo y ya me acostumbre en tan solo pocas semanas

pero hay muchas cosas por aprender  a qui dejo una foto de como me sale


----------



## joryds (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola humadera1, sobre tu pregunta de cómo cambiar el footprint del 555, que mencionas en el otro tema del foro,  hay que desintegrar la librería y quedara una archivo que muestra el esquemático y otro con los footprint, solo has el cambio de la librería 3D que desees  y luego la vuelves a integrar.

Aunque lo mejor es hacerte tus propias librerías y agregarle los parámetros que necesites.

Saludos.


----------



## humadera1 (Ene 5, 2012)

Ok

grasias, boy a investigar mas  de como desintegrar la libreria, de momento  he logrado insertar la figura  
3D en la PCB de otra manera, no en la libreria si no en la misma PCB, y me parece que no es un metodo convencional ya que despues tengo que darle un  "Reset Error Markets" y todo me esta kedando lindo
Solo un profesional puede calificar este metodo Ya ke Yo solo soy un aficionado a la  electronica.


----------



## rey6663 (Ene 11, 2012)

humadera1 dijo:


> hola
> Como puedo hacer para rotar estilo  Autocad, el dibujo del integrado,  en unos videotutoriales lo pueden hacer y en mi altium 10  no puedo,  que me falta activar? lo he intentado oprimiendo la barra spaciadora y no me resulta
> cuelgo una fotito



Saludos, los componentes se mueven en el momento en que los vas a pegar en la hoja del esquemático, para girarlos lo puedes hacer presionando la tecla espaciadora, para realizar un mirrow horizontal y vertical, se realiza con la tecla "x" & "y", esto lo tienes que hacer antes de pegarlos, así también creo que se puede hacer el acomodo cuando los vas a mover, es cuestión que juegues un rato con la edición de esquemáticos.


----------



## anmugar (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola compañeros,

Hace poco tiempo que vengo usando Altium Designer Winter y me encuentro un problema relacionado con los fiduciales. ¿Alguien sabe si hay fiduciales ya hechos en alguna de las librerías de Altium o como hacerlos en caso de que nbo existan?.

Gracias de antemano,


----------



## joryds (Feb 11, 2012)

anmugar dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> 
> Hace poco tiempo que vengo usando Altium Designer Winter y me encuentro un problema relacionado con los fiduciales. ¿Alguien sabe si hay fiduciales ya hechos en alguna de las librerías de Altium o como hacerlos en caso de que nbo existan?.



Hola anmugar, aque te refieres con "fiduciales", al planos de masa o a los footprint de los componentes ?


----------



## StraussS (Feb 24, 2012)

humadera1 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> busco una manera de imprimis las pistas terminadas  PCBs
> cuando lo imprimo me sale muy grande, casi en toda la hoja,  ese no es su tamaño real
> ...



Hola Checa en el menu File/Fabrication Outputs/Final. ahi esta lo que buscas.


----------



## vitotb (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola a todo, por lo que veo aqui ahi personas que controlan, y mucho, el altium. mi pregunta es la siguiente : alguien sabria si existe y como conseguir (alguna libreria, web, link, empresa...) mas documentacion a cerca de Altium, me refiero a tutoriales mas extensos o libros los cuales seguir que contenga el manejo completo ( o en su defecto casi completo) del programa en si. 

PD: gracias por vuestra ayuda y gracias por ese tutorial que habeis compartido dentro del foro.


----------



## joryds (Jun 21, 2012)

vitotb dijo:


> Hola a todo, por lo que veo aqui ahi personas que controlan, y mucho, el altium. mi pregunta es la siguiente : alguien sabria si existe y como conseguir (alguna libreria, web, link, empresa...) mas documentacion a cerca de Altium, me refiero a tutoriales mas extensos o libros los cuales seguir que contenga el manejo completo ( o en su defecto casi completo) del programa en si.



Hola vitotb, en este link Ver el archivo adjunto 13865  esta un tutorial de protel DXP que te puede servir de guía, o también en el Help que viene con Altium hay más información sobre el programa.
Saludos..


----------



## vitotb (Jun 25, 2012)

Joryds... mil gracias por tu repuesta...

En verdad ya he realizado este tutorial y esta muy bien, pero lo que buscaba era profundizar mas dentro del programa y como comente anteriormente, con lo videotutoriales y demas de la pagina Altium me pierdo un poco pues me da la sensacion de que teman cosas especificas pero no muy relacionadas cronologicamente, no obstante mil gracias y si sabeis de mas publicaciones o cosas por el estilo y se puede dejar por aqui... Genial... 

Por supuesto si encuentro algo ya lo comunicare.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## joryds (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola vitotb, yo empecé con Altium 6.8 pero en ese momento me apoye del manual que te recomendé, no es muy profundo pero te enseña por lo menos a ubicarte en su estructura.
Ahora con la versión 10 han cambiado muchas cosas y se han implementado muchas herramientas muy novedosas.
Para poder aprender por lo menos lo básico tuve que observar muchos videos de toda clase, en la página de Altium esta una sección donde puede encontrar más de 100 videos que te pueden servir.
http://altium.com/training/en/training-videos.cfm#

En todo caso me puedes decir cuál es la dificultad  que tienes con Altium 10 para ver en que te puedo ayudar.

Saludos..


----------



## vitotb (Jul 3, 2012)

Bueno... ni que decir tiene que antes de nada un cordial saludo y mil gracias por las respuestas.

Gracias Joryds.

Como creo que ya comente, mi problema es que, ya me lei el manual que algunos compa~eros (y tu tambien) comentais por ahi, como bien dices con este me situe mas o menos en lo que es el programa en si, pero ahora queria intentar profundizar mas en este mundillo. 

Gracias por el enlace, lo habia visto pero me resulta un poco "desordenado" (es mi impresion) vamos que no puedes partir de cero he ir subiendo de dificultad, te ponen ejemplos (muy practicos) pero que en algunos (al menos yo) te pierdes pues usan cosas que o bien no se donde estan o bien no entiendo la explicacion. 

Por ello la ide mas o menos, y depues de haber visto que en la version 6 hay por hay unos tutoriales y videos que se venden en mercado libre desde Mejico, eso, la idea era el intentar pillarme un libro o tutorial de apoyo e ir completando con videos y demas que se encentren en este tipo de enlaces. 

Por eso... no es una duda en concreto (por el momento) lo que quiero es mas o menos sumergirme en el mundillo Altium y si fuera posible comenzar tambien a ayudar por aqui. 

No obstante intente hacer lo que me aconsejas. Mil gracias de nuvo.

Saludos...


----------



## pou (Ago 10, 2012)

hola, el altium me vencio  :cabezon:
no tengo ni idea de como hacer los componentes, pongo los pasos que doy haber si alguien me puede ayudar:

1-creo una libreria .SchLib, dibujo algo con Place--> Line, pongo pines (de estos solo importa la casilla designator no?), y lo guardo.
2-ahora creo una libreria .PcbLib, dibujo los pads, y en las casillas designator que se correspondan con los pines del componente de la libreria .SchLib (he puesto pads en la capa Mechanical1 pero no e puesto nada en designator  )
3-en la libreria .SchLib, le doy a --> Add Footprint --> Library Path --> Choose --> buscar la direccion donde e guardado .PcbLib
4- me aparece "footprint not found"
si hago un esquema y le doy a --> Design --> Update PCB Document _____.PcbDoc, me da error "footprint not found" y me aparece en .PcbDoc todo menos esos componentes.

Tambien e probado a hacer las librerias integradas y no se ni para que valen exactamente, ya lei un tutorial en ingles y no me aclaré mucho.. pero bueno habra que ir por partes jej

Bueno muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## pou (Ago 10, 2012)

Solucinado. ya de paso pongo los cambios.

-no tenia abierta la pantalla SCH Library
-al no tenerla abierta no me caté de poner nombre al nuevo componente con  Tool --> Rename Component
-al añadir footprint, le daba a Add Footprint --> Library Path --> Choose...
-al hacerlo ahora asi:  Add Footprint --> Footprint Model --> Browse --> Find..  me a pedido instalar la libreria Pcb, y despues ya si se podia añadir el Footprint.


----------



## microcore (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola compañeros..... Ustedes que opinan Diptrace o Altium Designer???? cual elijo? Otra cosita..... A quien le interesa realizar impresiones en transparencias en modo negativo y con resolucion optima??? ya conocen viewmate de pentalogix? bueno pues resulta que buscando en internet un visor Gerber me tope con este programa excelente y totalmete gratis! les dejo el link: http://www.pentalogix.com/viewmate.php?pcbsid=8010a2fd81a533be8a0739074a9db83a y buscando las opciones del programa me tope con que lo puedes hacer tanto negativo o positivo a escala 1:1 y quedan super bien definidas les adjunto un pdf para que comprueben lo que les digo.....


----------



## joryds (Sep 3, 2012)

microcore dijo:


> Hola compañeros..... Ustedes que opinan Diptrace o Altium Designer???? cual elijo?



Hola microcore, estuve observando los video de presentación del programa Diptrace y me pareció muy bueno, es intuitivo pero todavía no llega al nivel de Altium.
Si eliges a Diptrace o Altium debes tener en cuenta el nivel de ayuda que se consiga en la red es decir, los archivos y videos que te enseñen a manejar alguno de los 2 programas.

También es importante, que tantas personas a tu alrededor usen ese programa.

Si te decides por Altium, te recomiendo esta versión:  Altium Designer 10.1181.24817

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2012)

Parece ser que Altium Designer es la leche. Aún la gente prefiere Eagle, OrCAD y similares.


----------



## joryds (Sep 3, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Parece ser que Altium Designer es la leche. Aún la gente prefiere Eagle, OrCAD y similares.



Hola Meta, estoy de acuerdo que las personas prefieren Eagle porque es un programa para diseños no tan complejos y se ajustas a sus necesidades básicas pero OrCAD, está en un nivel superior.

Cuando empecé a manejar los programas de diseño electrónico, creí que Eagle era lo mejor y estuve casi un año con este programa, luego alguien me menciono proteus, y me gusto la forma de simulación de circuitos, después me entere que existía un programa llamado OrCAD 15.6, este me pareció superior a todos los anteriores, pero no era muy intuitivo, al terminar el esquemático y al quererlo pasar al PCB, había que hacer varios pasos porque era un archivo independiente.

Al instalar Altium me entere  que estaba perdiendo el tiempo con los programas anteriores.

Todo va a depender, hasta dónde quiere llegar en el diseño electrónico, si solo va a diseña circuitos de complejidad media, Eagle y proteus están más que bien, por lo contrario si quiere trabajar sin límites en el diseño electronico, hay muchos programas entre esos esta Altium, es decisión del diseñador.

Saludos..


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2012)

Hace tiempo usé el Altium Designer 6.9 y el 7.0. Al comprobar que no tenia las librerías de todo tipo como eagle, lo dejé de lado. Ahora en el 10 no se como seráen cuestión de librerías. Eagle tiene a lo bestia.

¿Cómo ves Altium Designer 10 ahora?


----------



## joryds (Sep 3, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Hace tiempo usé el Altium Designer 6.9 y el 7.0. Al comprobar que no tenia las librerías de todo tipo como eagle, lo dejé de lado. Ahora en el 10 no se como seráen cuestión de librerías. Eagle tiene a lo bestia.
> 
> ¿Cómo ves Altium Designer 10 ahora?



Hola Meta, si te refieres a las librerías de Altium siguen casi igual, solo tienes un poco más de 100.000 componentes, pero para diseño comunes en ocasiones no se encuentran los componentes, esto fue lo primero que note al usar el programa,
Luego me entere que se consiguen reemplazo de más alta calidad, por es difícil saber cuál es el reemplazo.

 Lo mejor fue crear mis propias librerías, porque le puede incluir modelo en 3D, simulación y además las librerías están sincronizadas con más de 5 tiendas electrónicas de importancia es decir, puedes hacer una lista de los componentes con el precio incluido y tener el valor total de la compra.

En alguna ocasión tome prestado los footprint de Eagle y los importe a Altium para hacer algunos componentes,  esto le dio mejor cara a mis librerías.

En la imagen que adjunto están mis librerías, son 9 pero hay más de 500 componentes que he creado en 3 Años.

PD: Altium está ahora mejor, porque cuenta con muchas opciones y mejoras,  por ejemplo hacer un video en 3D de tu proyecto para mostrarlo al cliente sin necesidad de ensamblarlo.
También puedes simular una FPGA en tiempo real, y hacer las variaciones para optimizar la repuesta de señales.

Saludos.


----------



## ssyn (Sep 3, 2012)

A mi me interesa mucho eso de importar las librerias de Eagle a Altium mas que nada porque estan algo detalladas, este componente lo tuve que hacer para que se viera mas o menos como el de Eagle


----------



## microcore (Sep 3, 2012)

Gracias JORYDS tienes razon y de hecho vi que en la misma pagina de altium hay la suficiente informacion sobre el manejo y utilidades de este programa por eso mi eleccion es altium, de hecho ya instale la summer 09 y esta muy bien, hasta ya capture unos componentes que necesitaba y no traia, esta bien facil crear componentes con este programa nada mas es File/New/Project/Integrated Library solo agragas el SCH Library & PCB Library osea (Diseño de parte & Footprint) bueno se me facilita por que ya tengo bastante tiempo con las PCB las hacia con Winboard PCB o Eagle Cadsoft y una vez use Ultiboard pero el que me dejo sorprendido fue altium y de hecho fue este el que vi primero antes que Diptrace pero Diptrace me parecio facil pero no muy poderoso como  altium, bueno al parecer a nadie le intereso la cuestion de las transparencia que postie jejejeje o si? bueno luego hago el tuto para que chequen lo de los gerber en negativos para aquellos que hagan sus placas con ultravioleta.....

Saludos....


----------



## joryds (Sep 4, 2012)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> La parte de importar las librerías de Eagle a Altium Designer me gusta mucho.


Hola Meta, no conozco una forma de importar las librerías de Eagle a Altium, lo que quise decir es que por medio de un archivo ulp puedo tener a la mano solo los footprint de Eagle, y en base a eso creo el componente que necesito en ese momento, es sabido que los footprint de Eagle tienen buena presentación.


			
				ssyn dijo:
			
		

> A mí me interesa mucho eso de importar las librerías de Eagle a Altium más que nada porque están algo detalladas,


No conozco una forma de importar las librerías de Eagle a Altium, lo que quise decir es que por medio de un archivo ulp puedo tener a la mano solo los footprint de Eagle, y en base a eso creo el componente que necesito en ese momento, es sabido que los footprint de Eagle tienen buena presentación.



			
				microcore dijo:
			
		

> Gracias JORYDS tienes razon y de hecho vi que en la misma página de altium hay la suficiente información sobre el manejo y utilidades de este programa por eso mi elección es Altium, de hecho ya instale la summer 09 y está muy bien, hasta ya capture unos componentes que necesitaba y no traía, está bien fácil crear componentes con este programa nada más es File/New/Project/Integrated Library solo agregas el SCH Library & PCB Library osea (Diseño de parte & Footprint) bueno se me facilita porque ya tengo bastante tiempo con las PCB las hacía con Winboard PCB o Eagle Cadsoft y una vez use Ultiboard pero el que me dejo sorprendido fue Altium y de hecho fue este el que vi primero antes que Diptrace pero Diptrace me pareció fácil pero no muy poderoso como Altium, bueno al parecer a nadie le intereso la cuestión de las transparencia que postie jejejeje o sí? bueno luego hago el tuto para que chequen lo de los gerber en negativos para aquellos que hagan sus placas con ultravioleta.....


Hola microcore, si te decidiste por Altium te recomiendo la versión Altium Designer 10.1181.24817, es la última versión en este momento y viene con muchas mejoras y correcciones.
Al parecer ya estas creando tus propios componentes, en ocasiones es tedioso pero la recompensa esta al final.
Sobre las transparencias me pareció estupendo, porque hace poco estuve haciendo unas pruebas con una CNC laser de baja potencia, y con eso que mencionaste caigo en cuenta que de ese modo puedo hacer  PCB con pistas de 0.2mm aunque tendría que ser en circunstancias especiales por que el servicio de la maquina laser es costoso, gracias por el dato..


----------



## juliet (Sep 18, 2012)

que tal me gustaria saber como puede descargar librerias para ads, ya que necesito un componente en particular 
un 2sc1969, basicamente necesito caracterizar el componente ya que para la frecuencia que utilizo no esta nada especificado.
Probe entrar donde me decia para descargar la libreria de mitsubishi y me redirecciona a otra pagina en la cual no me permite registrarme para poder descargar sus componentes (tampoco)

Tengo la version 2011.1


----------



## Comet (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola!
Uso altium 10 desde hace unos meses y como que ya le entro bien, estoy en estos momentos tratando de hacer simulaciones, pero a un estoy tratando de comprender sus interfaces.
uno de los principales problemas es que mis  timer 555s no tienen el archivo para realizar la simulación,
alguien que pueda compartir su 555  o decirme cual es la ruta adecuada para descargarlo gratuitamente de la web Altium?
adjunto  un pantallazo de todos mis 555s

saludos


----------



## joryds (Oct 14, 2012)

Comet dijo:


> Hola!
> Uso altium 10 desde hace unos meses y como que ya le entro bien, estoy en estos momentos tratando de hacer simulaciones, pero a un estoy tratando de comprender sus interfaces.
> uno de los principales problemas es que mis  timer 555s no tienen el archivo para realizar la simulación,
> alguien que pueda compartir su 555  o decirme cual es la ruta adecuada para descargarlo gratuitamente de la web Altium?
> ...



Hola Comet, allí te adjunte el modelo de simulación del LM555, y en el siguiente link esta el manual de protel DXP  que te puede servir para la configuración de la simulaciónes en altium.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/manual-protel-dxp-espanol-865/

PD: Altium Designer 10 es un programa pago así que no vas a poder descargarlo libremente, mas sin embargo, en la pagina de altium puedes descargar una versión de prueba, con una licencia de un mes.

Saludos...


----------



## Comet (Oct 14, 2012)

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola Comet, allí te adjunte el modelo de simulación del LM555, y en el siguiente link esta el manual de protel DXP  que te puede servir para la configuración de la simulaciónes en altium.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/manual-protel-dxp-espanol-865/
> 
> ...





Gracias  Joryds. 
por compartir tu archivo
Ya puedo hacer muchas cosas con este programa que esta súper, lo único que me falta es dominar el modo Simulación, y estoy seguro que lo conseguiré dentro de poco

PD : lamentablemente tengo la Vs demo y siempre tengo que descongelar mi PC cada mes para borrar el registro del demo


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola a todos: estoy leyendo todos estos mensajes y veo que hay movimiento en cuanto al " Altium" yo uso el "Altium Designer 10 " la ultima versión, y la verdad que está pero que muy bien. Yo he usado, creo que todos los programas de diseño de pcb que existen, y al final me quedo con "Altium". Quisiera preguntar, si alguien sabe la manera de importar footprint de Eagle 3d  a "Altium". Aunque hay bastantes librerías de ellos en "TraceParts" y en "3d contentcentral" no suelen tener muy buen acabado y de todo no se encuentra. No se si a vosotros os pasa, que al importar footprint 3d y abrirlos con el altium los mismos salen en blanco. Estoy venga darle vueltas y no entiendo lo que me pasa, en "Solidworks" los veo como tienen que ser y los exporto en formato Step y AP214 y en "Altium" se ven en blanco.
Yo estoy creando mis propias librerías y si os pudiesen interesar ya me diréis como bajarla para que las tengáis. Un saludo para  todos.


----------



## joryds (Oct 24, 2012)

Alex Oteiza dijo:


> Quisiera preguntar, si alguien sabe la manera de importar footprint de Eagle 3d  a "Altium". Aunque hay bastantes librerías de ellos en "TraceParts" y en "3d contentcentral" no suelen tener muy buen acabado y de todo no se encuentra.



Hola Alex Oteiza, todavía no conozco la forma de exportar los modelos en 3D de Eagle a Altium pero puedes crear una PCB en Eagle y le agregas los componentes que necesites luego con un archivo ulp lo exportas a altium, posteriormente al crear tus footprint solo copias y pegas los componentes de Eagle.



Alex Oteiza dijo:


> No se si a vosotros os pasa, que al importar footprint 3d y abrirlos con el altium los mismos salen en blanco. Estoy venga darle vueltas y no entiendo lo que me pasa, en "Solidworks" los veo como tienen que ser y los exporto en formato Step y AP214 y en "Altium" se ven en blanco.



Al comienzo me pasaba lo mismo, pero el problema era el formato con que guardaba el archivo, lo recomendable es AP214, pero en ocasiones el problema son los colores del modelo que estés creando en solidWorks.

PD: si deseas me envías el modelo 3D que sale en blanco pero en el formato de solidworks, y yo reviso

Saludos...


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola, Joryds: muchas gracias por tu contestación. Me dices sobre el tema de importar componentes de Eagle, que habría que crear una PCB con Eagle y agregar los componentes que queramos copiar, pero claro solo serán componentes de formato "footprint", pero no el de 3D.Luego exportar con "ULP" a 2Altium" copiar y pegar los mismos. como se hace para importar
el "ULP" de Eagle? . Nunca lo he usado y ni sabía que se pude hacer. Serías tan amable de explicarlo?.
Te adjunto el archivo en Rar de un teclado de 4x4 que como te decía no consigo verlo en color en Altium. No se si es problema de Altium ó del SolidWorks, hace mucho tiempo que no uso el mismo y no se como se puede hacer. Te lo adjunto y haber si puedes hacer algo con el y si lo consigues ya me explicarás como lo has hecho.
Muchas gracias de antemano y espero que sigamos comunicándonos. Un placer.


----------



## Comet (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola!

Creí que Eagle tenia mejores gráficos en lo que es 3D, de hecho quiero probar Eagle, pero solo en modo 3D 
cuando puedas importar de Eagle a  Altium nos cuentas tus comparaciones

suerte


----------



## Comet (Oct 28, 2012)

bueno

en mi Altium 10  si lo puedo editar tu diseño de Solid Works, pero no se notan los números (me gustaría saber cómo lo haces) tengo componentes que he diseñado en SW y solo me falta ponerle mi nombre 

Yo lo hice así

1- En SW Guardar como archivo  STEP AP214(*.step;*.stp)
2-en  Altium 10 en el modo 3D    
3- Place
4- 3D body
5- te sale 1 ventana que por defecto esta marcado  "Extrude"
6- marca  "Generic STEP Model" y habilitaras la opción  "Embed STEP Model"  click
7- te sale otra ventana para abrir el archivo Step donde lo guardaste anteriormente
8- y así lo hago yo, pero hay otros métodos mejores que a un no lo se


por cierto tu Altium 10  "quizá" lo ve blanco, cuando hay colisiones con la placa, en mi caso lo veo color verde fosforescente, a un sin colisionar
por si acaso prueba esto

1- en el modo 3D  clik en "Tools
2- click en  "Reset Error Markers"


saludos


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola Comet: gracias por tu interés, yo hago como tu lo haces, pero antes de pasarlo a la librería ya lo veo en blanco. Como bien esplicas cuando vas a colocar un componente en 3d vas a Body place y entonces te sale la ventana de "3D Body", y aquí activas "Generic Step Model" y después 
pinchas en "Embed Step Model" para poder buscar el componente en 3D de los archivos "Step", bueno cuando se habre esta ventana en donde poder buscar los mismos, me imagino que sabrás que arriba a la derecha pone "Step Preview" y si la activas (se pone una flecha en verde), verás el componente con la forma correspondiente en la ventana de abajo antes de colocarlo en el "Pcb" de la librería. Yo aquí ya veo el componente con el color  que va a salir y el teclado ya lo veo en blanco, por lo menos a tí te sale en color oscuro y se distinguen las teclas y los pines en color. Lo del color verde cuando los colocas en el Pcb es otro tema que se soluciona con los "Rules". Voy a esperar haber que dice "Joryds" del archivo SW del teclado porque yo creo que le falta algo en el acabado. De todas las maneras muchas gracias por el interés y seguiremos estando al corriente de todo esto. Un saludo de Alex desde Pamplona España.


----------



## joryds (Oct 28, 2012)

Alex Oteiza dijo:


> Hola Comet: gracias por tu interés, yo hago como tu lo haces, pero antes de pasarlo a la librería ya lo veo en blanco. Como bien esplicas cuando vas a colocar un componente en 3d vas a Body place y entonces te sale la ventana de "3D Body", y aquí activas "Generic Step Model" y después
> pinchas en "Embed Step Model" para poder buscar el componente en 3D de los archivos "Step", bueno cuando se habre esta ventana en donde poder buscar los mismos, me imagino que sabrás que arriba a la derecha pone "Step Preview" y si la activas (se pone una flecha en verde), verás el componente con la forma correspondiente en la ventana de abajo antes de colocarlo en el "Pcb" de la librería. Yo aquí ya veo el componente con el color  que va a salir y el teclado ya lo veo en blanco, por lo menos a tí te sale en color oscuro y se distinguen las teclas y los pines en color. Lo del color verde cuando los colocas en el Pcb es otro tema que se soluciona con los "Rules". Voy a esperar haber que dice "Joryds" del archivo SW del teclado porque yo creo que le falta algo en el acabado. De todas las maneras muchas gracias por el interés y seguiremos estando al corriente de todo esto. Un saludo de Alex desde Pamplona España.



Hola Alex Oteiza, disculpa por la demora, pero hace poco le di formato al disco de mi PC y no había instalado SW, lo que hice es abrir el archivo que me pasaste, y genere el .STEP y salio como se observa en la imagen, los números del teclado no salen por que te falto volverlos Extrusiones salientes es decir las letras debían sobresalir un poco para que se pudiera rellenarlo de color blanco. 

Cual versión de altium esta utilizando ? yo uso Altium Designer 10.1181.24817, en ocasiones el problema esta con la versión.

tambien te voy a adjuntar el archivo .step, revisalo y me comentas.

Saludos...


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola, Joryds: la versión que tengo de "Altium" es la misma que la tuya. Sobre el archivo que me envías te digo que por lo menos ahora lo veo en color y el circuito impreso en verde y los pads en color oro, como debiera de ser, ya me dirás lo que le has hecho para ahora verlo así. Este archivo lo encontré en una página de internet (grabcad.com) y por eso decía que le faltaba algo de acabar. tu serías capaz de hacer que se viesen los números y poderla incluir en las librerías de a"altium" para el las quiera?. Yo tengo el "SolidWorks" 2008 y no me deja abrirlo, estoy intentando instalar el del 2010 y llevo dos día para instalarlo y no acabo de instalarlo, no me ha pasado nunca esto.
Espero tus gratas noticias. Un saludo.


----------



## joryds (Oct 29, 2012)

Alex Oteiza dijo:


> Hola, Joryds: la versión que tengo de "Altium" es la misma que la tuya. Sobre el archivo que me envías te digo que por lo menos ahora lo veo en color y el circuito impreso en verde y los pads en color oro, como debiera de ser, ya me dirás lo que le has hecho para ahora verlo así. Este archivo lo encontré en una página de internet (grabcad.com) y por eso decía que le faltaba algo de acabar. tu serías capaz de hacer que se viesen los números y poderla incluir en las librerías de a"altium" para el las quiera?. Yo tengo el "SolidWorks" 2008 y no me deja abrirlo, estoy intentando instalar el del 2010 y llevo dos día para instalarlo y no acabo de instalarlo, no me ha pasado nunca esto.
> Espero tus gratas noticias. Un saludo.



Hola Alex Oteiza, lo que hice con el archivo fue simplemente abrirlo, como fue creado con una versión anterior le di guardar con SolidWorks 2012 SP4 y luego lo visualice con Altium, así pude ver que faltaba el color de los números.

También intente fijarle un color a los números, pero no pude, no soy experto en modelos 3D, pero trato con dificultad hacer algunos componentes que necesito en algún momento.

te recomiendo que instales la versión SW 2012 sp4 o sp5 para ver en que cambia la visualización, revisa mensaje privado..

En el transcurso de la semana tratare de modificar el archivo para ver si consigo mostrar el color blanco de los números.

PD: Normalmente antes de hacer un modelo 3D, busco en la pagina de SolidWorks http://www.3dcontentcentral.es/Default.aspx  allí puedes encontrar muchos componentes de electrónica.

Saludos...


----------



## Alex Oteiza (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola, Joryds: recibido el mensaje y comenzado a descargar 2012, yo lo tengo de otro sitio pero me da problema algún archivo y no me deja descargar. Cuando lo tenga en marcha intentaré modelar el teclado, hace mucho tiempo que no uso el Solidworks y me cuesta ponerme al día pero lo intentaré. anteriormente hice algún componente (Tranformadores) y lograba extrusionar y me quedaban bien, lo que o por lo menos me lo parece es poner texto a los mismos. Con el 2010 estuve enrredando pero en cualquier momento me dejaba colgado y me bloqueaba el ordenador y lo tenía que reiniciar, y ya estaba bastante quemado.
Bueno seguiremos al corriente de esto y muchas gracias por todo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Comet (Nov 4, 2012)

hola,  
Bueno de nuevo a qui a la carga con una simulación muy simple, el famoso Timer 555.
Resulta que en Multisim si corre la simulación 
pero con Altium Designer 10  estoy teniendo dificultades

por favor alguien que pueda correr este sencillo  Astable de  10 Hz
adjunto también mis archivos

saludos a todos!



Siempre que activo la simulación me da este error  que adjunto

y a pesar que aumento el tiempo  "Timestep"  siempre me bota el mismo mensaje  "doAnalyses: Timestep too small"
Debo de estar haciendo algo mal o mis archivos no están bien,  por favor alguien que simule este sencillo circuito para poder comparar 
gracias


----------



## Comet (Nov 5, 2012)

a qui el Archivo


----------



## joryds (Nov 5, 2012)

Comet dijo:


> a qui el Archivo



Hola Comet, te adjunte el archivo de simulación y 2 capturas donde se muestra las formas de ondas y la configuración del tiempo de simulación.

a la simulación le faltaba un componentes que bien en las librerías con el nombre Simulation y dentro esta Simulation Sources.

Cualquier duda me comentas

Saludos...


----------



## Comet (Nov 6, 2012)

JORYDS dijo:


> a la simulación le faltaba un componentes que bien en las librerías con el nombre Simulation y dentro esta Simulation Sources.
> 
> Cualquier duda me comentas
> 
> Saludos...







Perfecto!!!
Gracias Joryds, por fin pude correr esta simple simulación, No conocía ese componente que pusiste en el  "Trigger"    
imagino que cuando se usa un archivo    .ckt  invitado, siempre se debe usar este componente "Control Statement"?
bueno lo digo porque con otras simulaciones que probé con 2 simples transistores y 2 Capacitores logre pulsos cuadrados, pero sin agregar ningún control

voy a seguir experimentando y aquí adjunto los resultados

gracias


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Nov 22, 2012)

Amigos del foro, estoy un poco perdido  y quisiera solicitarles su ayuda.
Necesito para un diseño que estoy implementando en Altium el modelo de un Display LCD 2x16 y un teclado matricial de 3x4. La verdad que estuve buscando bastante en librerias pero no encuentro estos componentes. Agradecería si alguien en algún momento los utilizó me pueda decir en que librerías puedo encontrarlos.

Por supuesto muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## Comet (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola !!!

Bueno después de 1 semana de arduo trabajo con SolidWorks, pude hacer mi 1er solido: 1 resistor de 1k - 1/4w  para  Altium Designer  (Res1)
y lo quiero compartir con Uds.        

Espero les guste? 


Res1 echo en SolidWorks







Res1  Renderizado en  SolidWorks






Res1  colocado en  Altium Designer 10






La verdad en Solid Works al renderizar queda muy bien los solidos, he intentado importar la PCB pero no pasa con todos los atributos

Saludos a todos


----------



## santiarg (Ene 27, 2013)

Hola Alxtor:
                estoy teniendo el mismo problema que vos y el link esta caido. Podrias subir el archivo nuevamente y en algun formato como .rar o .zip ? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2013)

Aquí hay algunas

http://wiki.altium.com/display/ADOH/Download+Libraries

http://www.heroturko.me/f6c/altium+designer+10/


----------



## juliet (Feb 15, 2013)

Estoy utilizando altium v10 para el diseño de un vdo con ad9850 y pic16f628a, el unico componente que no pude encontrar en la libreria es el ad9850 y sin embargo lo pude ver en imagenes de esquematicos que descargue que utilizaban altium.

Por favor si alguien lo tiene y puede facilitarmelo estaria muy agradecida, saludos.


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2013)

Me ha llegado por correo que salió el Altium Designer 13.  Tiene que ser un gran cambiazo.


----------



## joryds (Mar 1, 2013)

Meta dijo:


> Me ha llegado por correo que salió el Altium Designer 13.  Tiene que ser un gran cambiazo.



Hola Meta, la verdad no encontré algún cambio impactante, solo veo que hicieron algunas mejoras y adicionaron herramientas que para nosotros los mortales no los sirven de mucho.
Creo que la política de los creadores de Altium no es hacer cambios tan drásticos, para evitar que los diseñadores que usan las versiones anteriores no sientan como si están en un programa diferente.

Acá puedes ver unos vídeos de los cambios y mejoras.

http://products.live.altium.com/#r10/design/introduction

Saludos…


----------



## AlarakitO (Ago 13, 2013)

Buen dia. Disculpen la molestia soy un estudiante de electrónica y quisiera saber si hay una version gratuita de este software Altium designer muy interesante por cierto.Me gustaria poder ponerlo en práctica ya que estuve viendo algunos tutoriales pero no tengo el software por tanto no puedo hechar manos a la obra.
Les agradeceria mucho si me pudieran brindan esa información .Gracias de antemano


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 13, 2013)

AlarakitO dijo:


> Buen dia. Disculpen la molestia soy un estudiante de electrónica y quisiera saber si hay una version gratuita de este software Altium designer muy interesante por cierto.Me gustaria poder ponerlo en práctica ya que estuve viendo algunos tutoriales pero no tengo el software por tanto no puedo hechar manos a la obra.
> Les agradeceria mucho si me pudieran brindan esa información .Gracias de antemano



Hola. Descargas el Trial del software desde la misma web.
http://www.altium.com/en/products

Saludos


----------



## AlarakitO (Ago 14, 2013)

Gracias por responderme ..  
Con respecto al tema Ya lo intente pero me piden mi informacion e informacion de la compania a donde perteneco y unas cuantas cosas mas . Pero no me sale ningun link de descarga.Corrigeme por favor si estoy mal.


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 14, 2013)

AlarakitO dijo:


> Ya lo intente pero me piden mi informacion e informacion de la compania a donde perteneco y unas cuantas cosas mas . Pero no me sale ningun link de descarga.Corrigeme por favor si estoy mal.



El link de descarga lo van a enviar al correo... pero esto no se cuanto va a durar.
Intenta desde aqui.. http://go.altium.com/eval-emea.html fué más rápido pero hay que esperar, traduce el correo y vas a saber por que.
Saludos.


----------



## AlarakitO (Ago 15, 2013)

Hola ByAxel gracias por responder nuevamente. Acabo de llenar todos mis datos ahora solo queda esperar ,te cuento que envie un correo al mismo altium pero no solitando el trial ,sino preguntando por el precio del software en sí , me respondieron y me dijeron que para estudiantes no existe un licencia perpetua,solo existe una licencia temporal que dura aproximadamente 1 año y el precio de la licencia del software es $150.
Es un buen software y creo que valdra la pena =D..Gracias por despejar mis dudas


----------



## zinfin (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola soy un novato de Altium, tengo la versión 10.391.22084, y estoy tratando de entender como hay que hacer cuando busco un componente en la librería y no aparece. 
Hasta ahora he visto que hablan de descargar de internet las librerías que se necesitan y listo, pero también he visto que hablan de fabricar uno mismo el componente. 

Es mi proyecto en altium y justo tengo un chip (TAS5706) de Texas Instrument el cual no encuentro en la librería del Altium 10, estoy buscando en internet pero no encuentro mucho.
Por favor si alguien me puede orientar, veo que hay varios que manejan bastante bien el tema, así que les agradezco su ayuda.  Saludos.


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 18, 2013)

zinfin dijo:


> Es mi proyecto en altium y justo tengo un chip (TAS5706) de Texas Instrument el cual no encuentro en la librería del Altium 10, estoy buscando en internet pero no encuentro mucho.
> Por favor si alguien me puede orientar, veo que hay varios que manejan bastante bien el tema, así que les agradezco su ayuda.  Saludos.


Las librerias se ordenan por fabricante. Si no hay un tipo es mejor crear uno... en cierto modo es más rápido que estar buscando. Solo practica un poco y necesitas las medidas exactas del componente, ésto lo encuentras en la hoja de datos.
Revisa por aquí, no hay tanta diferencia de una versión a otra.

Saludos.


----------



## zinfin (Sep 18, 2013)

ByAxel dijo:


> Las librerias se ordenan por fabricante. Si no hay un tipo es mejor crear uno... en cierto modo es más rápido que estar buscando. Solo practica un poco y necesitas las medidas exactas del componente, ésto lo encuentras en la hoja de datos.
> Revisa por .., no hay tanta diferencia de una versión a otra.
> 
> Saludos.



Mil gracias. Ahí le estoy metiendo, por lo que entendí primero tengo que hacer el footprint y eso me permite hacer el ruteo del PCB y que quede bien dimencionado, después a eso le puedo descargar la visualizacion 3d, pero eso ya es extra. Saludos.


----------



## Teban89 (Oct 30, 2013)

Que tal? Acabo de migrar al Altium (venia del Protel 99, el cual manejaba muy bien) y hay dos cosas que no se como hacer (que si hacia perfectamente en el Protel):
1) La primera es que no se como cambiar el ancho de un grupo de pistas que estan conectadas entre si. En el Protel bastaba usar Connected Cooper, cambiar el ancho y luego elegir Selection-->Same.
2) La segunda es que no puedo poner el ancho de pista preferido. Lo hice desde las Rules y luego desde las preferencias y no me lo toma.

Espero puedan ayudarme!


----------



## joryds (Oct 30, 2013)

Teban89 dijo:


> Que tal? Acabo de migrar al Altium (venia del Protel 99, el cual manejaba muy bien) y hay dos cosas que no se como hacer (que si hacia perfectamente en el Protel):
> 1) La primera es que no se como cambiar el ancho de un grupo de pistas que estan conectadas entre si. En el Protel bastaba usar Connected Cooper, cambiar el ancho y luego elegir Selection-->Same.
> 2) La segunda es que no puedo poner el ancho de pista preferido. Lo hice desde las Rules y luego desde las preferencias y no me lo toma.
> 
> Espero puedan ayudarme!



Hola Teban89, cual versión de Altium estas usando? por ejemplo yo uso Altium Designer 13.3.4, en base a esto podemos estar mas sincronizado para tratar de resolver tu dudas, 

Saludos...


----------



## josancardenasm (Oct 30, 2013)

hola, he visto que alguien estaba hablando de librerias 3D. No se si ya lo habran comentado, pero yo me descargo todos los modelos 3d de http://www.3dcontentcentral.com. Tb he hecho algu que otro modelo con designspark Mechanical, que es gratis . Espero que les haya servido. 
Un saludo


----------



## joryds (Oct 30, 2013)

Hola compañeros, alguno ha trabajado con la herramienta variantes de proyecto ?

Saludos...


----------



## Teban89 (Oct 30, 2013)

joryds dijo:


> Hola Teban89, cual versión de Altium estas usando? por ejemplo yo uso Altium Designer 13.3.4, en base a esto podemos estar mas sincronizado para tratar de resolver tu dudas,
> 
> Saludos...



Que tal? Estoy usando la 13.2.5. Intente probar con el Altium 10 pero sigo teniendo el mismo problema. Evidentemente algo estoy haciendo mal pero no se que es!


----------



## jonathanriv (Feb 3, 2015)

hola a todos, estoy interesado en el diseño 3d con altium, ya baje librerias de 3dcontentcentral  pero algunas no van de acuerdo a mis footprint, quisiera editarlas, o crearlas desde cero, en especial las resistencias, por lo general hago diseños de potencia entonces en algunos transistores ocupo los pines mas separados por lo que los convencionales no me sirven de mucho, espero su ayuda y conforme vaya adquiriendo conocimiento lo voy compartiendo saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2015)

En el título pones Solidworks, y luego decis hablas del Altium.
Ese es uno de los paquetes más completos ya que es de uso profesional y tiene en cuenta una variedad de items que involucran la fabricación profesional de placas PCB y hacer tus propios fotoprints. Bajate algún tutrial de altium hay muchos


----------



## jonathanriv (Feb 4, 2015)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> En el título pones Solidworks, y luego decis hablas del Altium.
> Ese es uno de los paquetes más completos ya que es de uso profesional y tiene en cuenta una variedad de items que involucran la fabricación profesional de placas PCB y hacer tus propios fotoprints. Bajate algún tutrial de altium hay muchos



si el chiste es que no tengo problemas con los footprint ni con las librerias yo diseño las mias a mi antojo donde veo problema es para los componentes 3D he encontrado algunos que no encajan a los mios ya que algunos les hago algun tipo de modificacion a mi gusto por eso quiero aprender a editar o crear con solidworks los solidos 3D


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2015)

Tenes idea de lo que es SolidWorks? es un soft "monstruoso" lleva meses aprendienderlo asistiendo a los cursos dictados para el mismo y bastante más tiempo dominarlo.
Es un despropósito total no tiene ni sentido.
Fijate aqui  



 es solo un ejemplo

Si vas a la URL veras que hay bastante más


----------



## joryds (Feb 18, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Tenes idea de lo que es SolidWorks? es un soft "monstruoso" lleva meses aprendienderlo asistiendo a los cursos dictados para el mismo y bastante más tiempo dominarlo.
> Es un despropósito total no tiene ni sentido.



Hola compañero pandacba, Respecto tu opinión, pero pienso que para diseñar componentes en 3D con SolidWorks, para las librerías de Altium no es un despropósito,  con la ayuda de unos video tutoriales que se consiguen en la web y otros que me proporciono un amigo puede hace un transistor en  menos de 3 dias, de allí en adelante depende de tu interés y necesidad.
Les recomiendo “SolidWorks 2014 SP5”, la última versión que es la 2015 SP1.1 la siento muy lenta, para mover un capacito electrolítico hace un barrido de todo el componente, no sé si es una nueva opción pero debe estar en desarrollo en las próximas actualizaciones.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2015)

Es que el sof en si es pesado, y tres días para hacer un transistor.... Bueno cada uno es dueño de su tiempo y lo invierte como quiere, claro siemrpe y cuando se pueda disponer de el.
Para quienes tienen una existencia más exigida obviamente no es lo ideal y para nada práctico.
Conozco ese Soft mii hno es Ingeniero Mecánico Electricista y un tanto fana del mismo y siempre hablamos del tiempo de aprendizaje del mismo, claro no para hacer un TR, cosas mucho más aproposito para lo que fue creado en realidad


----------



## joryds (Feb 18, 2015)

Así es compañero, SolidWorks es pesado pero mucho más la versión 2015 SP1.1, 
Tal vez no sea tan inteligente como quisiera, pero dedicándole 2 o 3 horas  por tres días puede empezar hacer los componentes que se observan en la imagen, así que es posible que lleguen más lejos, depende de cada uno.
Saludos…


----------

